# Gaming Event in Köln bald



## killer1990_01 (14. Juni 2012)

*Gaming Event in Köln bald*

Hallo,
Am Samstag den 16.06.2012 findet in Köln die AMD Heaven GamExperience statt. Vielleicht interessiert sich jemand von euch dafür. Es gibt viele Geschenke und Sachpreise zum abstauben. Weitere Infos hier  AMD Heaven GamExperience  Beste Grüße


----------

